# Windows Drivers on my compaq laptop



## amdathlon (Jul 1, 2008)

hi all, i have bought a compaq 3611au laptop some two months back, and as you all may be knowing that compaq has stopped delivering drivers for windows xp, whereas i want XP on my laptop, so by hook or crook, somehow i was able to get some of the drivers (not all of them), but the drivers that are installed are not working properly. i have tried so many of the drivers from so many forums or blogs, but nothing happended.
but today i met a friend, who is having the same laptop with exactly same kind of configuration as of mine, with all the drivers updated completely, but the problem is that is not having the setup of those, so i downloaded the software "drivermax", which is able to restore the drivers from the comp. so i did the same, and know i want to put those driver in my laltop, but the problem is that i am quite afraid if those drivers dont work on my laptop then i won't be able to use my laptop for some time, which i can't bear. so i just want some suggestions from you guys that is this software reliable, and will the above method will solve my problems.
kindly please help me

thanx


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 2, 2008)

contact customer care live chat program on compaq UK site, they will help you to find the exact driver for same laptop, I did that for my laptop in past too . . .


----------



## sude (Jul 3, 2008)

well its a vry bad and not so friendly way HP COMPAQ has started to have a communication with the users and also to minimise the costs of their products;;

i too got an entry level COMPAQ laptop (C783TU) from bangalore.. No Drivers were shipped.. i searched the compaq-HP site but couldn't find the drivers ,..

helplessly i called the HP-COMPAQ India Customer Care.. and they emailed the drivers (links) within minutes... m impressed with the support..

Customer Care No.s are:
1800 425 4999 (though it will never connect, and if it connects u will be able to talk just 1 min. god knows why??)
and 011 3030 6363 (Delhi) -- I got my drivers calling on this no.

i would suggest u to do the same what i did..

do reply after u get ur drivers or even if u dont... let us kno.

-SUDE


----------



## amdathlon (Jul 4, 2008)

i just followed the method of y2j826, well i chatted with the technician over there, was quite pleasant and helpful, he was able to give me all the links, but i tried them all and nothing is helping out. the same problem has struck and one of the driver that he gave me has even done an adverse affect, now i am going to try "sude is back's " method, i hope that i get the one quickly.

~amdathlon


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 4, 2008)

try to search drivers from original hardware maker sites like GFx card maker, chipset maker, sound card maker. It will take effort but you get the latest drivers!.


----------



## amdathlon (Jul 4, 2008)

@kumarmohit, how can get the correct info about the original hardware, i have been provided with nothing more than a laptop, and the Compaq site doesn't even give the broad details of the machine, anyhow my model is compaq presario v3000 series v3611au. if you could please search for me than that would be more than a help.

~amdathlon


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 4, 2008)

amdathlon said:


> i just followed the method of y2j826, well i chatted with the technician over there, was quite pleasant and helpful, he was able to give me all the links, but i tried them all and nothing is helping out. the same problem has struck and one of the driver that he gave me has even done an adverse affect, now i am going to try "sude is back's " method, i hope that i get the one quickly.
> 
> ~amdathlon


come on man give them every detail of your's laptop and they will surely help you, i even didnt had any driver that time but when i talked to technician he helped me and now i got all the drivers . . .


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 5, 2008)

You can find Vista drivers na, Just run each file, Do not install it, just run or use universal extractor to extract the files from driver exe. There must be a readme file or something in it. You can refer to the readme file to see what hardware it is


----------



## tigerkingk (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey buddy will u please send me those link which company people have send u. M also having same model as u have. Thanking you in advance........



sude is back said:


> well its a vry bad and not so friendly way HP COMPAQ has started to have a communication with the users and also to minimise the costs of their products;;
> 
> i too got an entry level COMPAQ laptop (C783TU) from bangalore.. No Drivers were shipped.. i searched the compaq-HP site but couldn't find the drivers ,..
> 
> ...




Hey buddy will u please send me those link which company people have send u. M also having same model as u have. Thanking you in advance........


----------



## sude (Jul 7, 2008)

@amdathlon 

well its nice that u already got all the drivers.. but as u were sayin that one driver was not working.. i think it is the AUDIO DRIVERS which are not working on ur system.. RIGHT?? well if it is so.. i think i can help u out...... do reply if its the same case as i mentioned..

-SUDE

@tigerkingk

i am just sending u the links COMPAQ CC sent me... they are as follows::

This is with reference to your support request on your product---
Compaq Presario C783TU NB PC ALL
------------------ 
Sending you the drivers required for the your notebook as below: -
Providing drivers on best effort basis

UAA                 *tinyurl.com/smkuw
install UAA before installing Audio Drivers.

AUDIO              *tinyurl.com/2prndu
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33443.exe
DOWNLOAD BOTH OF THE ABOVE FILES..

Modem            *tinyurl.com/38gaet

QUICK LAUNCH        *tinyurl.com/33avjr   ...NOT REQD FOR C783TU...

Touchpad            *tinyurl.com/2v4drk     ...NOT REQD FOR C783TU...

Card Reader         *tinyurl.com/yqrtn4     
                         *tinyurl.com/25h3fw    

GRAPHICSintel 965 *tinyurl.com/yw3uhx OR 
                         *tinyurl.com/5o5opd OR  
                         *tinyurl.com/yrrllt

For Chipset ICH8   *tinyurl.com/2dp7at

webcam              *tinyurl.com/yssnzr or  
                         *tinyurl.com/3d4j4z

wifi                     *tinyurl.com/yvdheh or 
                         *tinyurl.com/687b9n or 
                         *tinyurl.com/2vrc3g

"...NOT REQD FOR C783TU..." is my personal comment..okk

ONE IMPORTANT NOTE:
the links sent by the CC has 2 drivers which will not work on ur system.
ONE is the audio driver (Not UAA, the other)
TWO is the Wireless..

How the Audio Driver will work i have the solution so dont worry... just reply once u download the Drivers and the other is Wireless (which even i dont know how to make it work...)

okk..

so download the drivers and let me know..

-SUDE


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^ hmm, i know it's possible to install the driver packs AFTER xp has been installed, but i can't say where i found the installers ? I wouls suggest that you make a customised edition of Windows with the driver packs PRE-INSTALLED, so all your drivers are available and installed on first run ! get it from here !


----------



## amdathlon (Jul 8, 2008)

@sude... you guessed that correctly, the sound is coming from the speakers very well, but as soon as i plug in the headphone... boom.. the volume of the laptop speakers jumps to the highest level... and yes i do hear sound from the headphones too, but with the speakers also simultaneously... i guess you know the problem and the solution too.. i have installing th MUAA driver first and then the conexanat one.. but nothing favours..

@Krazy Bluez.. i really didn't get the point. the webpage you linked was quite informative.. the only inference i could take out was the i was having a boundle of all the drivers... but how to get the best one suitable for us out of them.. could you please throw some light over it...


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 8, 2008)

amdathlon said:


> hi all, i have bought a compaq 3611au laptop some two months back, and as you all may be knowing that compaq has stopped delivering drivers for windows xp, whereas i want XP on my laptop, so by hook or crook, somehow i was able to get some of the drivers (not all of them), but the drivers that are installed are not working properly. i have tried so many of the drivers from so many forums or blogs, but nothing happended.
> but today i met a friend, who is having the same laptop with exactly same kind of configuration as of mine, with all the drivers updated completely, but the problem is that is not having the setup of those, so i downloaded the software "drivermax", which is able to restore the drivers from the comp. so i did the same, and know i want to put those driver in my laltop, but the problem is that i am quite afraid if those drivers dont work on my laptop then i won't be able to use my laptop for some time, which i can't bear. so i just want some suggestions from you guys that is this software reliable, and will the above method will solve my problems.
> kindly please help me
> 
> thanx


*
All of You laptop Drivers are available here.*
*h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Lookup?h_lang=en&h_cc=us&cc=us&h_page=hpcom〈=en&h_client=S-A-R163-1&h_query=compaq+presario+v3000+series+v3611au&submit.x=6&submit.y=9

also all other model support available here.
just download and install


----------



## sude (Jul 8, 2008)

@amir.php



> All of You laptop Drivers are available here.
> *h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Lookup?h_lang=en&h_cc=us&cc=us&h_page=hpcom〈=en&h_ client=S-A-R163-1&h_query=compaq+presario+v3000+series+v3611au&sub mit.x=6&submit.y=9



the above link u provided does have the drivers of the laptop of compaq BUT not all the drivers..........

example try searching for drivers for the model c783tu, u will nt find any drivers like audio, video etc... check out once..

and thnx fr ur effort..

-SUDE

@amdathlon
well the problem with AUDIO DRIVERs i thought didnt match with urs...
its very strange that pluggin the headphones, u hear sound frm ur lapp speakers.. normally this shudn't happen...

well try this:
1. uninstall the audio drivers in ur system.

2. download "Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver" from 
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33501-34000/sp33566.exe

3. then download the audio drivers fr ur V3000series.. from
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp36001-36500/sp36408.exe

4. INSTALL Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver FIRST, RESTART ur Lapp,
then the audio drivers..

if the installation of audio drivers give any errors follow the following steps..::
Note: Please copy the entire link starting from "ftp" to "exe" and paste it in the address bar of the browser in your computer and press enter.
1. Click on Start and select Run. Now type devmgmt.msc and press enter.
2. Right click on "Audio device on High Definition Audio Bus" and click Update driver.
3. Select "Install from a list or specific location"
4. Click Next. Then select "Don't search, I will choose the driver to install"
5. Click Next and then select "Sound, video and game controller" from the list.
6. Click Next and then click Have Disk.
7. Click Browse C:\swsetup\sp36408 folder and the double click the V32 folder. Select the .inf file, click open and Continue with the onscreen instructions.

Finally restart and check ur audio .. and the headfone prob..

this should help..

REPLY what happened..

-SUDE


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually i also find it through google.
i have not compaq. i searched it only for his help. 
you may be right here.


----------



## amdathlon (Jul 10, 2008)

@SUDE... i tried your method and your drivers.. nothing happened.. even whatever sound was coming before i.e is from the speakers, has stopped... i think the drivers that you have given are not compatible with mine one.. i'll try my luck with the other drivers.. thanx neways for the help...


----------



## gcbeldar (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey all I have noted in case of Compaq & Acer :
Drivers are easily available on hp.com for Vista Only.
Why not for XP ?
In case of Toshiba, Dell they are available on there web site for uptodate models.

Is this means that they are forcing to go for Vista ?


----------



## sude (Jul 10, 2008)

Then dear amdathlon...

i think u ahd hVE AN 1ON1 TALK WITH Compaq CC..
the numbers are above...

SUDE


----------



## amdathlon (Jul 11, 2008)

ya i also think that sude.. that will be the best option... but not right now.. i am tired of trying all the drivers.. have an exam at the end of this month... will try them in august.. and will definitely tell you the details...


----------



## enfotech (Jul 23, 2008)

The problem in C783TU is with head phone jack. When we connect headphone the Laptop speaker does not mute*.* That means *sound comes from laptop speaker as well as head phone mic.* Suggest the solution. Is there driver upgradation required. We installed sp35270. as suggested. But problem not resolved.....

The problem in C783TU is with head phone jack. When we connect headphone the Laptop speaker does not mute. That means sound comes from laptop speaker as well as head phone mic. Suggest the solution. Is there driver upgradation required. We installed sp35270. as suggested


----------



## sude (Jul 24, 2008)

dear enfonet plz search and post ur queries...

A thread completely dedicated to LAPTOP DRIVER queries..
please go here >> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92512 and post ur queries..

AND ENFONET i am an user of C783TU and in my system when headfone jack us busy there's no sound from lapp speakers... mine's working fine..

meanwhile go to the link provided above,, u might find ur solution...

SUDE


----------

